# convict cichlid breeding



## cliff0114 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have one convict cichlid in my tank, just one. I was doing my tank maintenance today and noticed eggs on the glass in the back. Is it possible that they will hatch? Even without the male? Here is the other thing weird. I also have a yellow lab in the tank. I was watching the convict and yellow lab dance around last night. Is it possible for them to breed together? Should I just clean the eggs out due to them not going to hatch? I could use some advice.


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

crazy. i've never heard of a lab and convict breeding. i suppose it's possible.... anything is possible where convicts are concerned. what you do with the eggs is up to you. most people don't care for hybrids, however its possible the they will just eat the eggs. so, if you forsure don't want the fry, then get rid of the eggs.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

What happened? Did the eggs hatch?


----------



## cliff0114 (Jul 6, 2010)

It looked like they were doing well then she at them all. I think she laid eggs but didnt get fertilized.


----------



## mcook33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Labs are mouth brooders and the convicts are egg layers probably didn't take on the fertilization. Natures way of taking carfe of the wild......


----------



## GShelter (Sep 18, 2010)

cliff0114 said:


> I have one convict cichlid in my tank, just one. I was doing my tank maintenance today and noticed eggs on the glass in the back. Is it possible that they will hatch? Even without the male? Here is the other thing weird. I also have a yellow lab in the tank. I was watching the convict and yellow lab dance around last night. Is it possible for them to breed together? Should I just clean the eggs out due to them not going to hatch? I could use some advice.


Not sure.


----------

